# No RGB from Tivo



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Noticed last night that my Tivo is not outputting RGB any more. I checked the Tivo setup, it said PAL+RGB and SCART CONTROL was ON (tried OFF but no difference). Sound is still working and so is composite video (so Tivo can be watched). The SCART lead is fine because RGB sources into Tivo via AUX and VCR appear at the TV in RGB so I am fairly confident Tivo is just not producing RGB during playback. I have got the noflicker hack which AFAIR did something to the RGB module? Has anyone got any ideas of things I can check?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Have you tried rebooting the Tivo. It's amazing what it fixes


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Of course! First thing I tried.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Wasn't the noflicker hack just some bitmaps?
You haven't also got the VCR plugged straight into the TV have you, giving the RGB signal?


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I know you say the SCART must be fine because it's doing passthrough RGB on AUX, but have you got another SCART cable you can try just in case?

Could be some reason why the signal for RGB from TiVo isn't getting through. It could be in the way the TV detects an RGB signal, and if there's enough signal getting through via AUX it's okay but if the signal is slightly damaged it may be degrading a weaker signal from TiVo and the TV could switch to composite (as both signals go down the SCART).

I had something similar with widescreen switching on an old TV, and it varied depending on cable quality and the source. SCART switchers would also make things worse.

Maybe (clutching at staws a bit there, but you never know).

Oh, and sometimes I find a SCART has come out of the socket slightly which can cause issues.

P.S. You have a VCR with RGB out? Haven't come across that before. I thought they were all composite output (considering the very low quality of VHS). Or is it a new player? Have to admit I haven't used a VCR since I got TiVo!!


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> P.S. You have a VCR with RGB out? Haven't come across that before. I thought they were all composite output (considering the very low quality of VHS). Or is it a new player? Have to admit I haven't used a VCR since I got TiVo!!


Nope. I have a DVD player connected to the Tivo VCR SCART. 
The TV has a Composite/RGB SCART and a second Composite only SCART.
So to watch DVDs using RGB, I use the Tivo VCR bypass feature!
The VCR is connected to the composite only SCART for the odd time it gets used.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Pugwash said:


> Wasn't the noflicker hack just some bitmaps?


There were some RGB tweaks (or was that mode 0)?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

johala_reewi said:


> There were some RGB tweaks (or was that mode 0)?


You can tweak RGB with iicsetw.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The most common reason for this is that someone has plugged the TV into the VCR SCART by mistake.

I'd also try an off-at-the plug restart.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I'd also put the TiVo into composite, then back into RGB. Our Viasat PVR has a nasty habit of being marginal voltage wise for the RGB assert pin sometimes, and we have to do that trick to get the voltage back to the correct level. It could be the same with your TiVo?


----------

